# Salary Package



## vista (Sep 21, 2011)

As British expat I am being offered AED 35000/month and allowance of AED 16800/month. Can anyone please tell me how is this package. I ma worried about housing, heard it is pretty expensive over there. How about schooling for kids, is it hard to get admission. The email from British and American school there says they have a waiting list. Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Plenty!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Without knowing more information, hard to say. Schooling is usually 40k + and goes up with your kids age. If you have a few kids and they are not paying schooling fees, this could not be such a great deal. 

Also, you do not say what it is, how it compares to your current lifestyle, your expectations, etc. 

More information will allow us to help you more.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your housing budget is 200K PA, which is plenty. You won't get the fanciest villas but you should find a comfortable 3-4 bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches, the Lakes and Springs. You may even find a cheaper villa in Jumeira, Umm Suqeim and the Meadows for that.

Just keep in mind that utilities are very expensive in Dubai and just to play it safe I would buget at least 25,000 AED/year for your utilities bills. 


School places are hard to find but everyone seems to manage to find a place somewhere even if it's their fourth or fifth choice. The premier American and British schools have long waiting lists, but it can vary from year/grade to year/grade. If you're not getting school fees as part of your package, keep in mind that fees start at 40K for a basic primary school and go up to 80K at the top Brit/American international schools for secondary, and even around the 100K mark at a few places. 






vista said:


> As British expat I am being offered AED 35000/month and allowance of AED 16800/month. Can anyone please tell me how is this package. I ma worried about housing, heard it is pretty expensive over there. How about schooling for kids, is it hard to get admission. The email from British and American school there says they have a waiting list. Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

With the current rental market, 200k will go a long way.

Rent somewhere for 140k (will still get you a good sized 3 bedroom place), and use the balance 60k for other costs


----------



## vista (Sep 21, 2011)

School fee is 100% paid. Monthly Salary would be close to AED 39000/month including Expat and hardship allowance. Housing +Living allowance to be close to (AED 16515/month). Have kids in 9th and 4th grade at present. Is it possible to get expenses I would incur for a moderate living style. Looking to Rent 3 bedroom apartment/villa in Jumerah





TallyHo said:


> Your housing budget is 200K PA, which is plenty. You won't get the fanciest villas but you should find a comfortable 3-4 bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches, the Lakes and Springs. You may even find a cheaper villa in Jumeira, Umm Suqeim and the Meadows for that.
> 
> Just keep in mind that utilities are very expensive in Dubai and just to play it safe I would buget at least 25,000 AED/year for your utilities bills.
> 
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You should be able to find something easily for that in Jumeirah but remember you will be paying 5 per cent of your annual rent split into twelve monthly payments for your municipality tax which is added onto your DEWA (utility bill) each month. In the summer you can expect your DEWA bill to be around Dhs. 3Kish for a three bedroom place depending on how new the AC is (generally, the newer units are more economical, but no guarantees of course) and remember if you use sweet (DEWA) water for your garden your bill will be considerably more. I have only recently joined the forum but there are quite a few discussions along these lines if you go back through some of the threads.


----------

